# 22's



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Lined 'er right up. Glad I had them on the truck. 

Clay sewer, clay wye, with a c.i. branch. C.i. was stuffed in the hub, and it was at a odd angle. Roots got in at the branch connection. 

Had to pull the wc last week to get it open. What a mess that was. Camera showed the problem. 

Shielded mission couplings. 

Tv'd the rest, and is all good.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Is that really the best you can do? I mean really...


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I forgot to chain them to the table, and sell them a new sewer, all the way to the main in the middle of the road, and around the house to the other side, being disimmilar materials and all, and joints every 2 foot ................

Damn. 






:laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm not liking the color of that dirt -- Not enough red.

You should have sold them a different colored dirt and then charged them 4 figures to haul away the wrong colored dirt.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

OMG, where are the C.O. plugs ????????

better fix that pronto :thumbup:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Nah, to he!! with that. 

They gotta sign the $4217.28 change order, or they can learn to live with the stink.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Both street fittings are headed in the wrong direction per my code......


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

ILPlumber said:


> Both street fittings are headed in the wrong direction per my code......


Too small for me to make out on my mobile, hubs not pointing upstream?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Both street fittings are headed in the wrong direction per my code......



That's a new one to me. Never heard of such a thing.


So, what, you can't put a piece of pipe downstream of a hub either?


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

It's not like you are using gasket pipe.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

ILPlumber said:


> Both street fittings are headed in the wrong direction per my code......


 The spigot end is the same diameter as the piping it's connected to.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Man you've got to de root that dirt.

Your not giving your customer your all... Fo shame!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm just sayin.....

My code requires street fittings recieve the waste into the hub. I never said it made sense.....


----------



## goob (Dec 29, 2008)

where is this listed in state of ill code book


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks good. Tight spot to work.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

What is that you are using under the two way clean out, to prop up the pipe, that is certainly not an approved material.:laughing:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

easttexasplumb said:


> What is that you are using under the two way clean out, to prop up the pipe, that is certainly not an approved material.:laughing:


 
That there would be an absolute code violation. :yes: No props allowed. Especially a patio block. 

I'll go back tomorrow, dig it up, and take it out.


----------



## c-note (Aug 12, 2011)

thanks for taking the time to take pics of your work it looks good .


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

c-note said:


> thanks for taking the time to take pics of your work it looks good .


He's a great mechanic. I look forward to his posts.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice little repair. Took care of the customer's pain (drains backing up) and resolved their problem...:thumbsup:


----------



## Hack (Oct 2, 2011)

should have used fernco tee's and bent them around... what i woulda done... lol


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Hack said:


> should have used fernco tee's and bent them around... what i woulda done... lol


Whats the weather like in Indiana today? When it rains do you still get wet underneath your bridge?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

U666A said:


> Whats the weather like in Indiana today? When it rains do you still get wet underneath your bridge?


Prolly Michigan...:laughing:


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

clean work. 22's really can make a big difference. excellent


----------

